# Lavendar Color



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

I see the word Lavendar used for the coloring of rollers but don't quite get what color that is. Is this a dilute of a red? Where does the color come from. is this a red bird with a great deal of white in it? I've see them but only in pictures so it's hard to tell what the exact color is, other than a light color. Any help appreciated. thanx


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Well i'll pass on what I learnt recently!

As you know lavendar is a phenotype - not a genotype

Meaning it is a word used to describe the outside appearance not the factors that make it up.

Different pigeon fanciers eg rollers, homers or fantails sometimes use the same term to describe different things - either things that look different or things that look like the same colour but are made up from different genotypes.

I'm not sure if I have confused you! But bare with me....

Lavander is an ash red bird with the spread factor. There is no white gene involved in producing the colour. My guess is that this is what you are talking about for rollers.

Lavander is also produced by the milky gene on a black spread bird. This is more likely the genetic make up in lahores and indian fantail. 

(of course I'd guess you can get milky spread lavanders in rollers and ash red lavanders in lahores but I was told in general the genotypes of the breeds are as I have told you)

They look very similar to me (I only just found out about the milky gene version!) but if you post a pic here people will be able to tell you which it is generally


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

When I type Lavender in Google I see what I call Ash red spread birds


----------



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanx for the replies, I had to go look up "spread factor" which is a good thing and it agrees with you :In breeders terminology spread birds are often called selfs: black self and brown. Also, spread ash-red birds are sometimes referred to as lavender by breeders of certain breeds. (The name lavender can have different meanings for different breeds.)
I'm sure this bird is an ash red spread. The gene/phenotype etc. is fascinating but sometimes when I think I figure out something about this in my head, I find out it's only a headache. Thanx again


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

rreff said:


> Thanx for the replies, I had to go look up "spread factor" which is a good thing and it agrees with you :In breeders terminology spread birds are often called selfs: black self and brown. Also, spread ash-red birds are sometimes referred to as lavender by breeders of certain breeds. (The name lavender can have different meanings for different breeds.)
> I'm sure this bird is an ash red spread.* The gene/phenotype etc. is fascinating but sometimes when I think I figure out something about this in my head, I find out it's only a headache.* Thanx again


tell me about it! lol

I don;t know how many times I've had the rug pulled from under my feet when talking about colours!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

this year I breding to get Lavendar. I'm putting my blacks on ash reds and hopefully I will get it


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*lavender*

I would like to see a picture of a lavender bird. Then I might know what you all are talking about.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Lavender lahore








Roller 








and another type of lavender


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Lavendar*

The "Hardesty" bird is very pretty to my eyes.
Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

the thing about color is one breed will call it one color and another breed something else .. yes the drives me nuts also . A grizzle is a grizzle not tiger ,but guess what that's not the case in homers it's grizzle but in brunner pouters it's called tiger . so it's not all black and white sometimes it's pink lol


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Agree with Jason ..


----------



## sekouamadou173 (5 mo ago)

I think that lavander is different than the ash Red spread , lavander is the combination
of Milky gène + blue Spread on the same bird and we will have a lavander bird.


----------

